# Hot Water Heater



## abcamper (Jun 21, 2011)

We purchased an Outback 270bh last year. We winterized it - drained the lines and the hot water tank - removed the anode. 
Now I am trying to fill the hot water tank with water but I am not sure how to do this. Does anyone have some advice?
Thanks


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

dir you close the by pass valve that keeps anti frezze from going into the water heater


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

If you turned on the bypass valve, turn it off so the water heater is not bypassed. If you didn't mess with the valve, don't worry. Make sure the anode is installed and tight. Connect your water supply hose to the camper, open the hot water faucet handle some so air will flow out. Turn the water hose on, not full blast, wait until you have water flowing out of the faucet. Check to make sure no leakage around the anode. You are done.

Remember, never turn on the electric heater elements or propane heater until the water heater tank is full.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

abcamper said:


> We purchased an Outback 270bh last year. We winterized it - drained the lines and the hot water tank - removed the anode.
> Now I am trying to fill the hot water tank with water but I am not sure how to do this. Does anyone have some advice?
> Thanks


Put your anode rod/plug back into the tank. I usually use some teflon thread tape on the threads as mine have had a tendency to leak if I dont. Close the water heater bypass valve and open the valve on the inlet side of the hot water heater. There typically wont be a valve on the outlet side of the hot water heater as there is a checkvalve where the hose connects. These are typically behind a panel with few screws inside of the camper directly in front of the water heater.

Since it sounds like its the 1st time you are getting it ready for the season it is a good time to sanitize your water system as well. Add 2 cups of bleach to the fresh water tank and then completely fill it with water. Turn on the pump and oopen all of the cold water faucets one at a time until water comes out. Then do the same with the hot. It will take a while for the hot to come out as it will fill the 6 gallon tank in the water heater up 1st and then push out of the faucets. Let the water soak in the fresh water tank and all of the lines for a few hours, drain the fresh water tank and fill up with fresh water and run all of the water through the lines to purge out the bleach. You may have a hint of bleach taste/smell in the water but it will be harmless and the system will be clean and ready to go.


----------



## abcamper (Jun 21, 2011)

Bob in Virginia said:


> If you turned on the bypass valve, turn it off so the water heater is not bypassed. If you didn't mess with the valve, don't worry. Make sure the anode is installed and tight. Connect your water supply hose to the camper, open the hot water faucet handle some so air will flow out. Turn the water hose on, not full blast, wait until you have water flowing out of the faucet. Check to make sure no leakage around the anode. You are done.
> 
> Remember, never turn on the electric heater elements or propane heater until the water heater tank is full.


We had an RV shop winterize the trailer and I am not sure if our unit has a bypass valve for the hot water tank? They did remove the anode so I am thinking that either this unit does not have a bypass valve or I just don't know where/what to look for. Where would the by pass valve be located - on the outside of the trailer where the anode is screwed in? Sorry to be a pain but I won't to ensure everything is working before we head out.

Thanks


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

abcamper said:


> If you turned on the bypass valve, turn it off so the water heater is not bypassed. If you didn't mess with the valve, don't worry. Make sure the anode is installed and tight. Connect your water supply hose to the camper, open the hot water faucet handle some so air will flow out. Turn the water hose on, not full blast, wait until you have water flowing out of the faucet. Check to make sure no leakage around the anode. You are done.
> 
> Remember, never turn on the electric heater elements or propane heater until the water heater tank is full.


*We had an RV shop winterize the trailer *and I am not sure if our unit has a bypass valve for the hot water tank? *They did remove the anode* so I am thinking that either this unit does not have a bypass valve or I just don't know where/what to look for. Where would the by pass valve be located - on the outside of the trailer where the anode is screwed in? Sorry to be a pain but I won't to ensure everything is working before we head out.

Thanks
[/quote]

If an RV shop winterized the trailer and removed the anode, I'm sure you have a bypass valve. It is located inside the trailer (location varies by model). My h/w heater is under the sofa. The bypass valve handle is directly behind the heater.


----------

